# over/underpowered?



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been wondering, are there any armies you would consider over/underpowered? Because I hear it all the time in 40k, which is one of th reasons why I converted to fantasy.
Here's my list so far:
Overpowered:

Underpowered:
Brettonia
Ogre Kingdoms
Tomb Kings

What are your thoughts?
Cheers,
Shas'o


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ogres aren't really underpowered, its more how you use them thats the problem. Yes, against certain magic (Pits of Shades / Purple Sun) You might as well not even bother unpacking them, but they are still damned devistating when used right. Yes there magic is a bit crappy, as are their characters... but you face off against a horde block of bulls, or a Tyrant in a challenge, then tell me they're underpowered. 


Thing is with Fantasy, its ALOT more balenced then 40k, but does suffer alot of the same problems.

Lizardmen for instance... Stick a Slann in with them and they'll kick pretty much anyone elses else up and down the magic phase. Don't use one, and you could end up pretty screwed. 

DE... Good at shooting, but have the elven flimsyness problem in close combat. 

Its more of a matter of what and how you use it, then 40k's 'If you don't use this your screwed'.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

There is one army that springs to mind that is a little overpowered but I dare not say to avoid a lot of face-palming from senior members.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I would suggest that Daemons are overpowered, but they can still be dealt with.

Other than that, I'd only be repeating what Grizbe said- fantasy is way more balanced than 40k. There aren't any really huge differences in power between armies.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> I would suggest that Daemons are overpowered, but they can still be dealt with.
> 
> Other than that, I'd only be repeating what Grizbe said- fantasy is way more balanced than 40k. There aren't any really huge differences in power between armies.


I have never fought a daemons player ever, I think alot of people are scared to start them simply because they are more expencive to start right off the bat then other races.
anyways I know I will get facepalming for this, but I think dwarves are kind of over powered.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

High Elves are the most overpowered, but it's only because of Teclis. What's really overpowered in warhammer right now are some of the basic lore spells. Specifically, Purple Sun, Pit of Shades, and the entire Lore of Life. What makes High Elves overpowered is the fact that Teclis can basically guarantee that any one of these spells is cast every turn, with no negative consequences.

Otherwise, the game is pretty well balanced right now. Wood Elves and Tomb Kings are the only ones I consider to be truly underpowered right now. Ogres aren't underpowered, but if your opponent has either the spell Purple Sun or Pit of Shades, you may lose before the game even begins. Brettonians are only underpowered at low point levels, with 'peasant' heavy armies. At high point levels, their lance formation is very powerful, and keeps them competitive.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

how are tomb kings under powered you just have to use the correct list i mean high priests are just wrong ok we get 3 dice for each spell and we can cast 2 spells and at 2k you can have 2 ushabti pretty damn nasty and the most overpowered unit in the game tomb scorpions


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm sorry if I'm being rude, I don't mean to, but......

There always pops up a thread like this every 3 weeks or so, but really no army is really overpowered, you can always win, if you play right (with a few exceptions*)

Some armies are a bit stronger, but it's nothing you can't deal with, to me threads like these are a bit pointless, again sorry for perhaps being rude, but I see threads like these a lot (I'm member of a few forums) but it just comes down to how you play.

i.e. A lot of players say Skaven are overpowered, but I saw a thread on the Under-Empire today from someone who lost over 50% of his games, while he won a lot in 7th.
While there was someone else who won ALL his games and had his friends whining that Skaven are OP.

* i.e. When playing Ogres and your opponent Power-Scrolls Purple Sun through your battleline.
Or if Dwellers kills your mainstay unit containing BSB and General (for Skaven this sucks, low ld and no re-roll= fleeing rats)

the-graven


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Flindo said:


> anyways I know I will get facepalming for this, but I think dwarves are kind of over powered.


I get what you mean, I fight Dwarves with my LM it sucks, those warmachines kills my saurus so easily and is dirt cheap when compared to what they kill, and when you finally get to his lines with 2 blocks of ~10 saurus, there's a Warrior Horde and an Hammerer+Superlord waiting 

But I'm just going to use 2 units of Chamo Skinks, problem solved


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think a better kind of thread would be a 'What units are completely useless and should never be used' rather then a 'which army is most powerful' type thread....

Infact.... *goes to start it.*


----------



## bdipauly (Dec 25, 2010)

Teclis. Sorry but he is broken in my eyes. Magic in this game is potentially utterly devastating, and to be able to get an irresisibtle force on any double with no miscast is crazy.

I know people with HE's now that refuse to take him because he is way overpowered.

I also think the magic in general does need to be looked at. I don't really agree with magic being cast with no save whatsoever.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l will say besides HE all the armies are petty balance 

yes TK and Brets are underpowered but that is only because the books are so old. (9 years for TK now)


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont think any army is underpowered... not in the game winning aspect at least. Certain armies are easier to build a winning list the others and some you have to play very cleverly to avoid getting trounced but everything can win .

What does get over/underpowered is combinations of armies: most armies have something out there that they are at a massive disadvantage against. Eg- my ogres have lost 3 games in 8th (I haven't played all that much) but they've all been against HE... even in a game where I had a huge amount of luck I managed to come close but didnt stand a chabce (its as bad as ogres vs daemons in 7th)... the big BUT here is that my WE love to play HE: they can't catch me and I just gradually pincushion their whole army.
So ogres are underpowered vs HE
but HE are underpowered vs WE ... doesnt mean WE are overpowered (almost a laughable idea).


In a different sense WE are underpowered- they lack the strength to really damage big tough units/monsters... but that doesn't mean they wont beat them- thats where skill comes in since its far more important to avoid losing VP then to kill the enemy- remember that you only need 100VP for a win in 8th, so if I take out a couple of screening units and then just avoid dying I've won the game... and this is exactly how WE are sometimes forced to play.


----------

